

Fandalism’s Pud Launches DistroKid, An Affordable Way To Upload Music To iTunes - hornbaker
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/28/distrokid-launch/

======
hornbaker
Anyone else impressed by Pud's ability to ship as a solo dev?

~~~
rmason
Well he does have a secret weapon, Railo.

~~~
IanChiles
Any chance you could explain this? I don't see how Coldfusion is a secret
weapon, but I'm probably missing the point here.

------
oo7jeep
'Your margin is my opportunity"

